# Have the land need some dogs.



## TurkeyJay (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello all,

i have 300 acres near rockmart. The property was cleared cut about 5 years ago and is a rabbits paradise. We have not run any dogs here since we cleared the property. If somebody is interested give me a PM and we can chat. 

Happy Hunting,

Jason


----------



## Power5868 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Rabbits*

PM sent


----------

